# Is it still called begging for food if he's so very polite about it?



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That is sooo cute! Daisy will come and set her head close to me when I'm having a snack too. So polite!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL Sam does this too!! i'll have something tasty looking sitting on the arm of the couch while i'm eating it and watching tv or whatever and all of a sudden i'll have a best buddy sitting ever so close ... "hey mom.. whatcha doin? just thuoght i'd come and sit on your lap because i loooove you sooo much! nope, dont mind my neck stretching evvvvver so slowly towards the arm of the couch... i'm not doin anything..." i am so onto his ways! looks like you are too! lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hahahaha... looks like a certain somebody I know!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That is just far too cute.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that made me smile! Thank you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. LOL I have one just like him.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh is that called begging? I always thought Tilly just loved me to pieces and couldn't wait until I was done snacking to be next to me. 

Those are really cute pictures.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That face is adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hard to resist a face like that. What a cutie.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I love your pictures, I love your captions, I LOVE your dog, but most of all ....

*I LOVE YOUR HUMOR !!!* :wave:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I get the head on my knee with the huge soulful eyes staring up saying " You will give me what ever you have, you will share your food, you are powerless to resist". Any you know what? She is right. :smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh, looks like our house. I think it's called SHARING.... at least that's what Penny, Maggie and Cody keep telling us.

Betty


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Very nice control with Toby, Joyce....Biscuit would have snatched that so quick your husband would have wondered where it went to....Hahahaha. I'll tell you, Toby still does look like Biscuit--I'd recognize that serious, squinty-eyed :eyecrazy: look of concentration anywhere  .


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Isn't it true? haha, you did a great job with the commentary!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Those pictures are so cute, I just love them!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

love your captions! we seem to develop a golden leg tumor whenever we eat in the living room too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hahahaha! How can you deny that sweet face!!


----------



## Unshaken (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. 

And since I never feed Toby from my plate he completely ignores me when we're eating.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Irresistable, and of course it's not called begging! It's called *Golden Love*!

Mister "begs" by sitting very perfectly, very still and straight, like if he sits really well and patiently, I'll give him something. This is usually during meal prep time, and it almost always works! They sure know how to play us, don't they?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the commentary on the pictures. He is so funny and very polite in his begging. Nice of you to share.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

To funny, how can you say no to that face, got a few here like that too



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, that's all too furmiliar -- I think Farley has been talking to your guys!
VERY cute pictures.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Didn't you know that Goldens take their job of looking after their humans very seriously indeed, and your boy just wanted to make sure that whatever was in the pot was safe to be eaten.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

What a great series of pictures! And no, that's not begging, that's just being helpful! :bowl: What a cutey!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Definately not begging....that's called cuteness


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is adorable...i have a question though...can they actually beg through ESP??? coz sometimes when i'm at work having lunch or just snacking, i have a mental picture of Saskja laying her head on my lap waiting for little pieces to fall from what ever it is i'm eating :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You PERECTLY captioned those!!!! I loved them!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

So funny!!!! Samson does the same thing. He gets as close as possible. Delilah just climbs on to the back of the couch and looks over my shoulder.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Priceless pictures and I'm sure that is exactly what your pup would have said if he could speak!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

oh my gosh - I would swear that was Madison sitting on the couch in those pics. She does the EXACT same thing. The captions are perfect too


----------

